# Off Set Rear Wheels



## Full Throttle (Apr 4, 2004)

I was wondering what is the difference between the off set of rims on a pulling garden tractor?, and which off set is the best to use on a narrow frame cub cadet.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Full Throttle :friends: I don't know much about garden tractor pulling but would like to know more. Do you do any pulling 
:question: If so would love to see some pictures of your tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome as well Full Throttle. Great to have you aboard! :friends: :cheers: I am not that knowledgable about garden tractor pulling but I am sure somebody will jump right in and answer your question soon.


----------



## Full Throttle (Apr 4, 2004)

No I don't have any pics yet, But I am getting into it slowly but surely, probably another year. I'm just trying to find some unanswered questions that pullers don't talk about. Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm the type of guy who sets back and listens.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hmmm never heard of ofset rims. Are they offset out to make the tractor wider, or in more then stock? They suposted to make it pull better, or just more stable?


----------



## Full Throttle (Apr 4, 2004)

They have off sets I guess to get the balance to the center, they have different kind of off sets. 8x8 4x8 6x6, many diff. kind of off sets.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

there is a mini pull this weekend l will get some pics and some info


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

this mite help


----------



## Full Throttle (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks bett, good helpful info. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l don't think l got any pics of the pullers but a did get some pics of the spark show hope they turn out good


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Full Throttle, What part of Missouri are you located?


I have been considering building a puller. I have been doing some searching for rules and regulations. Every event seems to have there own rules, which makes it hard to set a tractor up for a certain class. But maybe I am looking in the wrong places. 

Here are a few links that might help in your quest.

http://userdata.acd.net/bmarrison/

http://members.aol.com/pullingtractor/

http://www.asae.org/students/tractor/04rules.htm

http://www.skhr.net/

http://www.gtpulling.com/


----------



## Full Throttle (Apr 4, 2004)

I am from kc mo, just want to do something that I wanted to do since I was a little boy. keep in contact cause I'm doing this on my own.


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Full Throttle _
> *I am from kc mo, just want to do something that I wanted to do since I was a little boy. keep in contact cause I'm doing this on my own. *


If you have Yahoo messenger, My name is TractorNut71.


----------



## Full Throttle (Apr 4, 2004)

I don't do yahoo, but I'm still around.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hows the puller coming mine is don't for the winter


----------



## Aaron357 (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey. I am from the Kansas City area also. Missouri side.


----------



## Full Throttle (Apr 4, 2004)

Betts, everything is on hold right now, when I bought this transmission got it all apart, cleaned it up. I then started to price transmission parts. I first bought a set of 19-20 pullin gears 100.00 bill, then I went in to more research on more parts JUST for the tranny, alot more dollar bills started showing up, And that is when I went in to the hold on mode. I talked to my boy about lets just save are money and buy one that is already running and ready to pull, so we are at that stage right now.


----------

